#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > درخواست: درخواست نرم افزار tenorshare android data recovery pro

## maryam_sh

با عرض  سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همکاران و دوستان گرامی.پیشاپیش عید رو به همه همکاران و دوستان تبریک میگم و انشاالله که سال خوبی داشته باشید.دوستان و همکاران گرامی نیاز به نرم افزار tenorshare android data recovery pro نسخه pro رو دارم با سریال نامبر اگه در اختیار بنده بذارین ممنون میشم.با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## amingpx

سلام...همچنین..
لینک برنامه از سایت

www.p30world.com...


لینک دانلود

پسورد فایل


www.p30world.com


برنامه رو نصب کنید ولی اجرا نکنید-برای این کار، در مرحله آخر نصب که finish  میاد، تیک رو بردارید تا برنامه اجرا نشه-کرک برنامه روی در محل نصب برنامه کپی کنید-(برای این کار ابتدا پوشه کرک برنامه ای که دانلود کردید رو باز کنید و فایل داخل این پوشه رو کپی کنید..سپس  روی شورتکات برنامه ای که تازه نصب کردید و روی دسکتاپ است راست کلیک کرده و گزینه open file location رو بزنید-در پنجره ظاهر شده راست کلیک کرده و گزینه paste رو بزنید-یه پیغام میاد که شما باید گزینه اول رو بزنید)
خب برنامه رو از دستکتاپ اجرا کنید-وقتی که درایور برای ریکاوری رو انتخاب کردید و خواستید ریکاوری کنید،ازتون رجیستر میخواد--روی رجیستر کلیک کنید-خط اول ایمیل دلخواه وارد کنید و خط دوم یک رمز دلخواه 9 رقمی--تمام

----------

*maryam_sh*,*mmelecom*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام...همچنین..
> لینک برنامه از سایت
> 
> www.p30world.com...
> 
> 
> لینک دانلود
> 
> پسورد فایل
> ...


تشکر ولی این فقط واسه بازیابی اطلاعات پاک شده از هارد و فلش مموری خوبه اون چیزی که بنده میخوام واسه بازیابی اطلاعات گوشی های اندرویدی هست
((tenorshare android data recovery pro))
خودم ورژن3 از این نرم افزار که معرفی کردم رو دارم ولی کرک نمیشه

----------


## enzomartini

> با عرض  سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همکاران و دوستان گرامی.پیشاپیش عید رو به همه همکاران و دوستان تبریک میگم و انشاالله که سال خوبی داشته باشید.دوستان و همکاران گرامی نیاز به نرم افزار tenorshare android data recovery pro نسخه pro رو دارم با سریال نامبر اگه در اختیار بنده بذارین ممنون میشم.با تشکر






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*amen*,*amingpx*,*asadj*,*hiwa6774*,*hmddj*,*khosro-saleh*,*maryam_sh*,*mcseali*,*NICHICON*,*puyasystem*,*setam*

----------


## maryam_sh

> hidden content may not be quoted


ممنون اگه نسخه pro ورژن 3 با سریال نامبر در اختیار بنده بذارین ممنون میشم

----------


## Service Manual

> ممنون اگه نسخه pro ورژن 3 با سریال نامبر در اختیار بنده بذارین ممنون میشم


سلام

این کرک آخرین نسخه هست ، و روی نسخه های جدیدتر هم کار میکنه ..........

اگر دنبال کرک نسخه 3 هستید لینک دانلود نسخه 3 را قرار دهید تا کرک را برایتان آپلود کنم .

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام
> 
> این کرک آخرین نسخه هست ، و روی نسخه های جدیدتر هم کار میکنه ..........
> 
> اگر دنبال کرک نسخه 3 هستید لینک دانلود نسخه 3 را قرار دهید تا کرک را برایتان آپلود کنم .


ممنون میشم اگه خود برنامه هم واسم بذارین.برنامه رو با کرک واستون گذاشتم هر کاری میکنم کرک نمیشه اگه به نتیجه ای رسیدین اطلاع بدین
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81778004..._1887.rar.html

----------


## Service Manual

> ممنون میشم اگه خود برنامه هم واسم بذارین.برنامه رو با کرک واستون گذاشتم هر کاری میکنم کرک نمیشه اگه به نتیجه ای رسیدین اطلاع بدین
> http://s6.picofile.com/file/81778004..._1887.rar.html


سلام

این هم Patch برای این نسخه ، اما نمی دونم دلیل شما برای استفاده از این نسخه چیه وقتی نسخه جدیدتر هست ؟

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام
> 
> این هم Patch برای این نسخه ، اما نمی دونم دلیل شما برای استفاده از این نسخه چیه وقتی نسخه جدیدتر هست ؟


متاسفانه برنامه کرک نشد اگه نسخه جدید با کرک بهم بدین باز هم ازتون ممنون میشم

----------


## Service Manual

> متاسفانه برنامه کرک نشد اگه نسخه جدید با کرک بهم بدین باز هم ازتون ممنون میشم


سلام

جسارتا میشه بگید برای چی کرک نشد و مشکل دقیقا چی هست تا برطرفش کنم ؟

----------

*amen*

----------


## enzomartini

دوست عزیز اگه آنتی ویروس داری غیرفعال کن. موقع کرک
... 
کرک رو با run as administrator  اجرا کن

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

سلام

دوست عزیز بعد از کرک کردن حتما باید به قسمت رجیستر وارد بشید و یک آدرس ایمیل و یک سریال Fake وارد کنید تا برنامه رجیستر شود .

مثلا :

Service-Manual@irantk.ir

123456789

----------

*amen*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

جناب *Service Manual* ممنون بابت راهنمایی و کمکی که به بنده کردین برنامه اکتیو شد ولی نتونستم مشکلم رو با این برنامه حل کنم.درکل ممنون برنامه اکتیو شد.

----------

